# need a dodge truck, suggestions??



## snowlovr (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a 2007 dodge 2500 5.9 diesel that has been a real lemon for me. electric problems, trans and... Dont want to give up on the Dodges and truck shopping in morning. wanted to just put the boss 8"-2 V plow on another truck. Want an extended cab or 4 door 2500. Question is Gas or Diesel ? and is there anything else I should consider or look for. Just joined the site today and find it really helpful, so thanks in advance.


----------



## snowlovr (Feb 8, 2012)

p.s. I am looking for something older, maybe early 2000 ??


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I had a 2003 Dodge that was the same sort of issues electrical, transmission etc... nothing but issues. 

I personally would switch brands of truck, I have owned my last Dodge truck when I sold that 2003


----------



## snowlovr (Feb 8, 2012)

I thought of that, have many friends who have the Dodges though and they have no issues. one did have the same 2nd gear issue but everyone that has one loves theres and has no issues. So thought I just found a bad apple  Was going to give them another try.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

exmark1;1443927 said:


> I had a 2003 Dodge that was the same sort of issues electrical, transmission etc... nothing but issues.
> 
> I personally would switch brands of truck, I have owned my last Dodge truck when I sold that 2003





snowlovr;1443931 said:


> I thought of that, have many friends who have the Dodges though and they have no issues. one did have the same 2nd gear issue but everyone that has one loves theres and has no issues. So thought I just found a bad apple  Was going to give them another try.


They all have issues. I manage a fleet of 7,000+ cars over 2 states, basically every make and model available today (minus the exotics). I can tell you right now, they will all have problems and the newer you get the more electrical they get. Stupid things like turn signals are handled by a computer now, not a simple relay, and when they don't talk to each other (computers) and play nice, it wreaks havoc.

Example - at my office our plow truck is a 2008 Chevy 2500HD w/boss 7'6" Superduty trip edge plow, we've gone through 3 computers on it, a wheel bearing, and ball joints. It has 25k miles on it and is used for plowing our lot 99% of the time and sometimes moving salt into our storage bin (also on our lot). It leaves to get gas down the road (the other 1%).


----------



## snowlovr (Feb 8, 2012)

WOW, thats a lot of trucks. guess you are the man to know what works and what doesn't. I thank you again for your impute today, I really appreciate the time you have given me.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

snowlovr;1443959 said:


> WOW, thats a lot of trucks. guess you are the man to know what works and what doesn't. I thank you again for your impute today, I really appreciate the time you have given me.


Not a problem, anytime - the fleet isn't just trucks, nice mix of cars, suv's, etc. We are licensed by GM/Ford/Chrysler to do warranty work and PDI'ing on them as well. Been doing it for about 10 years so I've certainly seen a good amount of issues between the generations of vehicles and honestly can say they are all very nice trucks. The new model's you can't go wrong with any of the big 3, they've come a long way.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Go find yourself a 1998 Ram/Cummins. You get the benefit of the nicer interior and a 12valve Thumbs Up. If I had my choice in trucks thats what it would be. I would take it over my 06 if I could find one with SUPER low miles and as clean as my 06. 

On a side note my '06 has never been back to the dealer since I have owned it... 6years now. Truck only has 40k on it but it runs perfect. Interior is ugly as balls but it runs when I need it to.


----------



## tjdozerman (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree with most of these guys. Any truck no matter the brand is going to have problem at some point. With that said, sense 94 I have owned 9 dodge ctd trucks with every truck going well over 100,000 miles. Did lose one trans but other then that any problems I had was caused mostly by the abuse myself and my guys put them thru.


----------



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

I have owned all 3, im on my 5th dodge and will never go back to a ford or chevy.. My dodges have been great to me! The key to dodges is maintenance, the majority of the people with trans problems dont do maintenance as they should! Out of all of my dodges, Ive never lost a trans.. You'll have problems with any truck if you use and abuse it, and dont take of it. Anybody that would tell you to ditch your cummins, and go buy a ford diesel is absolutely clueless.


----------



## captshawn (Dec 19, 2008)

GMC99;1444059 said:


> I have owned all 3, im on my 5th dodge and will never go back to a ford or chevy.. My dodges have been great to me! The key to dodges is maintenance, the majority of the people with trans problems dont do maintenance as they should! Out of all of my dodges, Ive never lost a trans.. You'll have problems with any truck if you use and abuse it, and dont take of it. Anybody that would tell you to ditch your cummins, and go buy a ford diesel is absolutely clueless.


^^^^Thats why we need a like button^^^^^


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

sorry to hear about your troubles. I have had very good luck with dodges, my 07 has been a great truck, i have never expierenced any kind of electrical issue, or transmssion problems other than the 1-2 shuttle shift which is pretty common but very easy to fix.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

I am going to be selling my 1999 3500 after winter. I just don't want to carry the burden of another truck. I rather just sub the work. The plow has only been on it this year. I bought it in the fall no plow ever. I have pics to prove it. It has only plowed 1 storm so far. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

What kind of electricial issues are you having?? My 06 too has had its share of electricial gremlins but not to the lemon status. Sometimes is is fustrating having issues, they will cause a lack of confidence in the vehicle. But perhaps there is a light at the end of the tunnel. 

If you can get over the looks a 12valver truck will be hard to beat. Actually easy to beat on but hard to break. (other than the trans)


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

hlntoiz;1444403 said:


> I am going to be selling my 1999 3500 after winter. I just don't want to carry the burden of another truck. I rather just sub the work. The plow has only been on it this year. I bought it in the fall no plow ever. I have pics to prove it. It has only plowed 1 storm so far. Let me know if you are interested.


What cab and bed length is it? Mile's? and what are you looking to get for it? I'm contemplating selling my V10 in the spring as well in hopes to get a similar year Diesel. If you prefer PM that is fine.

Thanks


----------



## snowlovr (Feb 8, 2012)

Well it started with the back up lights going out, then went to the headlights. The low beams do not work and only have lights when on bright. Was told it is the modular (?) fuse box under hood. I am definatly at the point that I dont trust it. Just had a friend take it to the shop to look at transmission for that issue.


----------



## snowlovr (Feb 8, 2012)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1444675 said:


> What kind of electricial issues are you having?? My 06 too has had its share of electricial gremlins but not to the lemon status. Sometimes is is fustrating having issues, they will cause a lack of confidence in the vehicle. But perhaps there is a light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> If you can get over the looks a 12valver truck will be hard to beat. Actually easy to beat on but hard to break. (other than the trans)


Well it started with the back up lights going out, then went to the headlights. The low beams do not work and only have lights when on bright. Was told it is the modular (?) fuse box under hood. I am definatly at the point that I dont trust it. Just had a friend take it to the shop to look at transmission for that issue.


----------



## james.j.smith (Sep 20, 2010)

> other than the 1-2 shuttle shift which is pretty common but very easy to fix


what is the fix for the 1-2 shuttle?


----------



## snowlovr (Feb 8, 2012)

OK, here is my dodge update, had a very good friend that works at a dodge dealer and has all the right tools. My trans lost second during a storm and after it sat out a day and cooled off, things seemed fine. What he did was flushed the trans, new filter and tightened the belts. then reprogrammed the computer and all is good. my electrical issue he swapped one back up bulb and reprogrammed something and all is good there to. What happened to the good old days where there was no computer? was much easier to figure out. So all my issues cost me the buddy deal at 200 bucks. Woohooo!! back to loving my Dodge again


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to hear


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

If you own a 06-07 ram then remember this!!! Anytime there is an issue with the headlights turn signals or light related the TIPM (fuse box under the hood) is very sensitive. After the tipm senses an issue of electricial faults in a system 5 times it will lock this circut out forever!!! DO NOT USE jumper wires to do a quick fix , you will just add more issues and the truck will leave you stranded in time.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

06-07 issues with the turn signal not working ??? Try moving the tilt steering up and down a few times. I've been told there is an issue with a plug in the steering colum and moving the tilt realigns the plug.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

plowguy43;1444858 said:


> What cab and bed length is it? Mile's? and what are you looking to get for it? I'm contemplating selling my V10 in the spring as well in hopes to get a similar year Diesel. If you prefer PM that is fine.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=128005

It Doesn't have the big bumper anymore. I have a stock chrome one on it. 190,000 miles and a ton of work has been done to it. I have the receipts. Runs good. tranny is tight. if you want to chat about it PM me

Matt


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Not to hijack your thread but, I have an 06 CTD and whenever I open my doors the interior lights go off after about 3-5 seconds. Is there a fix for this? Its very annoying at night when I'm trying to get my daughter out of the back seat.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

RAM_ON97;1446266 said:


> Not to hijack your thread but, I have an 06 CTD and whenever I open my doors the interior lights go off after about 3-5 seconds. Is there a fix for this? Its very annoying at night when I'm trying to get my daughter out of the back seat.


Check the owners manual. There are setting that you can mess with. For example turn off the dinger for the seat belt not on.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

RAM_ON97;1446266 said:


> Not to hijack your thread but, I have an 06 CTD and whenever I open my doors the interior lights go off after about 3-5 seconds. Is there a fix for this? Its very annoying at night when I'm trying to get my daughter out of the back seat.


Does it matter which door? The latches contain the switch for the lights and tend to die out. My 04 acted up and while I was driving it would unlock/lock/unlock/lock about 50 times. I PB Blasted the crap out of it and it never happened again. It also wouldn't light up the interior when opened until I oiled it up.


----------



## barrybro (Nov 3, 2009)

I own a 2006 ctd megacab. Just recieved a notification that they have changed the warranty period on turn signals to 10 years and 100,000. If you are having trouble with these you should inquire at your dealership.

Barry


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

03-11's also have a tie rod recall that includes re-torquing the trac bar. FYI


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

plowguy43;1451203 said:


> Does it matter which door? The latches contain the switch for the lights and tend to die out. My 04 acted up and while I was driving it would unlock/lock/unlock/lock about 50 times. I PB Blasted the crap out of it and it never happened again. It also wouldn't light up the interior when opened until I oiled it up.


No it does it with all doors. I did read that unhooking the batteries may take care of the problem by resetting the computer, so I think I will try that,


----------



## leepotter (Nov 25, 2009)

RAM_ON97;1446266 said:


> Not to hijack your thread but, I have an 06 CTD and whenever I open my doors the interior lights go off after about 3-5 seconds. Is there a fix for this? Its very annoying at night when I'm trying to get my daughter out of the back seat.


I had this happen on my 06 1500. Had to take it to the dealer and they re flashed something in the computer. Worked great after that.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

plowguy43;1451273 said:


> 03-11's also have a tie rod recall that includes re-torquing the trac bar. FYI


The tie rods need to be replaced? they would still do the work on it even though my 07 is out of warrenty right?


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

V_Scapes;1452621 said:


> The tie rods need to be replaced? they would still do the work on it even though my 07 is out of warrenty right?


Recall work is done by the dealer and paid for by the factory regardlees of the warrenty status of the vehicle. Recalls are also for the life time of the vehicle.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Correct info on the above post.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

What exactly is the problem with the tie rods that justify a recall?


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

V_Scapes;1453053 said:


> What exactly is the problem with the tie rods that justify a recall?


I just got this recall notice in the mail today. Recal states it affects all 03-11 trucks.

Apparently, the problem is with the left tie rod end where the ball socket wears out rather quick causing a coplete failure of the ball and socket with seperation possibly creating the hazzard of loss of steering and high collision probability. The recall also states that the track bar bolts need to be retightend.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

USMCMP5811;1463249 said:


> I just got this recall notice in the mail today. Recal states it affects all 03-11 trucks.
> 
> Apparently, the problem is with the left tie rod end where the ball socket wears out rather quick causing a coplete failure of the ball and socket with seperation possibly creating the hazzard of loss of steering and high collision probability. The recall also states that the track bar bolts need to be retightend.


Exactly, I actually encountered an 06 CTD QC SB losing his (snapped) sending him across the road into oncoming traffic just a few cars ahead of me. Very scary. I pulled over and asked him if he know about the recall which he didn't, but had the truck towed to dodge right away - thankfully no further damage was done.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info, ill have to bring my 07 in soon.
My buddy and his boss just took a trip down to georgia for schooling and they took a 06 2500 CTD and he was saying the truck has a "dead spot" in the steering. like you'd go to change lanes and the steering wouldnt respond then suddenly it would catch. he said it was pretty scary, the truck has been to the dealer a few times but ill tell him bout this.


----------

